# Tapering middle section of 3pc laminate saya



## brianh (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone have any tips for tapering the middle section from the spine down towards the edge? Only tools I have to speak of are cheap ass table saw, handheld belt and disc sanders. I don't think my table saw even cuts at angles. Was wondering if maybe sandpaper on a flat surface, applying pressure on the edge end... or using a very thin piece of wood as a surface for the spine edge to ride on and only thin the edge end.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 3, 2016)

What are you using for the middle part? I suppose you could try to sand it thinner on one side before you cut the blade shape.
I also wonder if you could us a middle piece thick enough for the spine, but perhaps glue in a spacer of thin wood, or even a fabric like felt, that would make the lower part of the edge near the spine fit a bit more snugly.


----------



## jessf (Oct 3, 2016)

I make my sayas from balsa. I glue the spacer to one half of the saya then lay the knife down and use a sharp blade to cut off the excess by following the spine. sand paper might help clean up what remains but generally you can just smooth it out by carving.


----------



## pleue (Oct 3, 2016)

I could see using a belt or disc sander if it's big enough, upside down in a vise. A piece of glass or granite with sandpaper would do a great job I'd imagine.


----------



## KDuncan (Oct 7, 2016)

If you are able to build a simple jig- the tapering process will be easy, repeatable, and most of all uniform across your projects. In another hobby I had need for specific angles filed/ground/sanded into blocks of woods and found that having a jig helped.

I built a flat file jig like the one Aaron Gough showcases in a video and it works surprisingly well for wood. You can visit a local hardware store for materials. Google Aaron Gough "Make and use a file jig." In the place of files- use a 1/2x2 inch trim board for your paper (Pre primed is about as flat and true as you will get) and the jig will guide you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## brianh (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks! I did watch the video. Gonna try something a bit less refined and see how it works. Basswood is cheap!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes. Glue up one side, and shape the middle spacer on some 60 grit sandpaper on a flat surface.


----------



## brianh (Oct 9, 2016)

Started drawing up a saya for small Tadatsuna petty. Didn't get too far (KIDS).


----------



## brianh (Oct 9, 2016)

First one almost done. Made plenty of mistakes. Didn't both tapering the middle section, finish sanding, or drill for the pin yet, the latter of which I should have done before glueing. 

Wanted to see what I could do in an hour or two with a sheet of basswood, dull x-acto knife, sandpaper, and half a brain.


----------



## Francesco_Muci (Oct 23, 2016)

If I can't use my hand plane (which you cand find at any hardware store, they are not so expensive), I stick 60 or 40 grit sandpaper on a slab of granite (glass flexes too much for my taste) with double sided tape (preferred) or spray glue and rub the piece on it. If you apply more pressure on the side you want thinner it'll do the job. Be careful: abrasive particles can stick inside the saya and scratch the knife, so, get a scraper and clean it before gluing!


----------

